# Quinoa's First Foal!



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are current belly pics as of today. Only 2.5 more months to go!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

sound like that filly will have some big shoes to fill XD 
I would suggest playing around with this:
Color Calculator

She looks like a liver chestnut and dad is hard to tell as far as base. so idk how you will enter the sires colors, but I find it a fun website to play with, and even better, its free!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I do know he had a bay filly, but don't know his original coat color. If he was a chestnut she has a 50/50 shot at being gray!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

50% of grey, with a base coat of black, bay/brown or red. He's black under the grey and seems to be heterozygous for it looking at his foals. 

Him as a foal from - Young Cunningham - Cunningham


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

That should be a beautiful baby!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww what a cutie! So you'd say he was a bay then?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Black, bay, brown, or chestnut are the filly's options. 50-50 on gray. The filly will be born one of those colors and then has a 50% chance of staying said color and a 50% chance of graying out. Genetically, she will still be whatever color; gray just masks it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ali M said:


> Aww what a cutie! So you'd say he was a bay then?


No, he's black. Agouti (bay, brown, wild bay) would all come from your mare. You don't know by looking at her if she is carrying agouti as it does not work on red based horses like your mare.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Ahh I see, so I may just get my wish!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats!! They both are quite beautiful!! Cant wait to see that babe! Im on month 7 with my paint mare...its her(and ours) first foal...so pretty pumped!!!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

That's so exciting! You will never forget your first one.  and even though its my job I'm still just as excited haha. Will you be doing a foaling thread too?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

What a gorgeous coloured mare! 
Hope all goes well  
Subbing also!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you! She is a very interesting color, ive never seen a horse look quite like her. 

It is a little nerve wracking dealing with a maiden. She will be moving to the pen outside my house (literally ten ft from my bedroom window) so my coworker and I can keep a close eye on her on thurs.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Here we are, one more week down! :lol:

Quinoa is still looking good, no changes to report as of now. She has always been a voracious eater and is determined to maintain her reputation. :wink: Life is pretty sweet in the back round pen; plenty of free choice hay and good friends to keep each other company. Saraya is the black mare behind her, she's due two weeks after Quinoa. Another maiden! Boy did we cut out some work for ourselves last spring lol. :shock:


Eating peacefully










Om nom nom!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love her colour! Best of luck to you!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Oooh yay another foal thread 

Just curious though, why did you choose to breed her at 5yo? Was she always destined to be a broodmare or is there another reason behind it?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Love her color. Hopefully you get a liver chestnut like mom or the grey you are hoping for. Looks like she will be a beautiful foal no matter what. It's refreshing to see someone who is actually hoping for a grey!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes she was bought to be a broodmare. The owner took the time to import/buy some really really nice mares as base for her breeding operation and she felt Quinoa was special from the beginning. We did take the time to start her and she is rideable but her main purpose for us is beautiful babies. 

Is it not normal to hope for a gray? I think they're so beautiful! We got our black baby last year so I want one of every color now haha


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Ali M said:


> Yes she was bought to be a broodmare. The owner took the time to import/buy some really really nice mares as base for her breeding operation and she felt Quinoa was special from the beginning. We did take the time to start her and she is rideable but her main purpose for us is beautiful babies.
> 
> Is it not normal to hope for a gray? I think they're so beautiful! We got our black baby last year so I want one of every color now haha


Oh cool  I'm looking forward to seeing the baby, my birthday is in February so I will sit and wait patiently to see how close she goes :lol:

I would be hoping for a gray too, I loooove grays, but especially steel grays


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbing She reminds me of my colt's mother, really close to the same color!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What a lovely pair! Cunningham is a gem, and a very impressive mover - I got to meet him when I was in Cali a couple years back.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Greys are fabulous but they are very prone to cancer (sarcomas)


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow that's so cool you got to meet him! From what we hear he is very calm and well behaved with a great mind.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

The mare looks like it could be a smokey black, which means it could carry a smokey black, black, bay, or grey filly or colt. I could be wrong, but that is what I think.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's not smokey black. She's a very dark red or liver mare.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait to she what she has. Any color I am sure will be beautiful from both these gorgeous horses ;-)


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow, another week passed already! Is it just me or is time being sucked into a vortex somewhere?

Quinoa is doing great, no changes yet except getting ever larger. She has finally accepted that she is now living in the preg pen and has stopped trying to pull our fences over. For a while there she would follow me along the fence from my door to the barn as if to say, "Hey! I think you forgot I was in here, this isn't my pen!" 

As I was taking pictures this morning I saw the foal moving around. I put my hand up to her belly and BAM! A little foot poked out and jabbed me twice! I was so excited!! (and no, I did not get a little teary, why would you ask that? .......*sniff*)

The baby bump










Ahhhh, quenching her thirst










Still a beautiful pregnant lady!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't wait to see the new arrivals!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

As usual, the Sunday update!

Still not much to report, she has officially passed the nine month mark now so she is heading down the homestretch. Next time I'll post a picture of her udder for comparison, although her teats are still so teeny tiny right now that it's hard to imagine them supporting a foal! Preference is the mare behind her in one of the pictures, she is the other mare due on March 1st two weeks after Quinoa.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Awesome! She's looking good and beautiful as always. Thanks for all the updates 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Subbing** Something makes me think you're getting a bay. Congrats! Sorry if I missed this, do you have a preferred gender?


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Well we did fetal sexing so we know its a girl. But that's what I wanted so I'm happy! Lol


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I am soo exited! hope all goes well


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Alrighty, this time we have a two week update! I went back to MN for Christmas so the schedule got interrupted. 

Quinoa is just getting larger and larger. She got her last round of vaccinations yesterday so she is all up to date on everything, all that's left is to have that baby! I've got her in her foaling stall today since we're expecting some rain tonight. She loves the big space! We've gotta start thinking of feminine Q names since it's a girl, and fillies are named with the first letter of the mare. That should be interesting lol. I also included a boobie pic so you can see how small they are. *tee hee* It's bad quality cause she kept moving but you get the idea. We have a month and 12 days left until her due date!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ali M said:


> Well we did fetal sexing so we know its a girl. But that's what I wanted so I'm happy! Lol


So awesome that you did the fetal sexing. Pretty cool that they can do that now. I know a lot of people dont, but sure as heck I would! :lol:

She sure looks like she is progressing nicely


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a beautiful mare you have there, can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you all! She really is coming down the homestretch now. For some reason I have the feeling we are only a month away from foaling, I think she will go a week or two earlier than her Feb 12th due date. There's a lot of progression to be made though, the baby is no where near dropping and there's no udder development to speak of yet. This is the worst part of the wait, you're so close yet so far!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I am so jealous that you were able to do fetal sexing. I've tried but we've not been able to get a good view yet. Either the mares didn't cooperate with where the fetus was sitting, or I couldn't get the vet's schedule to fit the time window 

As for names I vote for Quintessential or Quinn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Omg I LOVE the name Quinn! I am totally going to suggest that. I also liked Quiterie, which means tranquil in French, but not as much as Quinn. 

Yeah this was the first fetal sexing I had seen, it was amazing! At 60 days they already look like a miniature horse in there. We watched her spin around and her little front legs moved like she was waving.  it was very obvious she was a girl.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Quadira is nice too, it means powerful in Arabic.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't have any pictures for you today because it is cold and WINDY here! They've all got their winter blankets on and I didn't feel like hassling with it flapping around like a kite, I just wanted to get back inside where it was warmer. However, we do have some progress! Her udder is starting to fill a little. It's still very small but there is definitely some milk production happening. The left side is larger and harder than the right but that will fluctuate over the next few weeks. It just means we are that much closer.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

HUGE amounts of progress this week! Quinoa's tail head has suddenly become very squishy, and her bag has filled up quite a bit. The teats are even filled! Hooray for progress!! :happydance:

We are going to start bringing her in at night, just to get used to the routine of sleeping in her stall and spending the night away from the herd. We might start putting the breeder alert on her halter, but I still think she has another week before we really begin foal watching every night.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Also as a side note, just four more days until she's at day 320. We've almost made it!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yay!! Thank you the update!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is gorgeous! I would want a filly just like her!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Subbing! I love her head. It's so feminine.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's great to see she has so many fans out there. 

Last night was the first night of official foal watch. The other manager and I live 50 ft away from the barn so we don't have to camp out, but we are now on call until the baby arrives. I know it's a little early, but seeing as she is a maiden and we don't know how this will go, we decided to just bite the bullet and buckle down for some long nights! She has a very jiggly tail head, lengthening vulva, full udder, and the foal seems to have dropped down in the past week to a more locked and loaded foaling position. (You'll have to tell me if you see a difference, I see her every day) I wanted to test her milk pH but she was too sore for me to try for anything more than a drop of clearish yellow milk. I'll try again in a few days and see where we are at on that. 

As for her attitude, she seems very 'quiet'. I don't know how else to describe it other than that. She even pinned her ears at Saraya who is her good buddy, so I think she is feeling pretty miserable! I have made the prediction that she will foal out on the 7th. Any other guesses? :lol:

Big belly, eating at the hay hut as usual









A full bag, ignore the dirt on the teat (it's not wax)


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing! Can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## madhouse (Nov 17, 2008)

subbing, i hope everything goes ok xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Subbing to see baby. I'll take a guess at Feb.1 as the foaling date, sounds like she's got a lot of changes going on.Best of luck, can hardly wait for the pics.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Im guessing Feb 4th. Best of luck with the foaling!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

subbing


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

subbing!! I want to see this baby, and all the other ones that are due one right after another.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!! She has such a beautiful colour!!! Sending good foaling vibes!!!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Time for the Sunday update folks!

Quinoa has been on foal watch for the last week, and so far has been pretty good to us, only laying down 1-3 times a night. On Friday night my co manager was compelled to sit and watch her for about a half hr because she was showing a lot of discomfort, had pooped several times, and looked to possibly be in pre labor contractions. Suddenly she started breathing normally again and got up to eat more hay. 

We haven't been able to get any milk from her to test the pH because her bag is so sore and swollen, and no sign of wax. Even with her incredibly easy going personality she raises a leg to kick if we try to mess with her at all. She has all the other signs that she's ready except for that. So we continue to wait....:think:


----------



## AgileOllie (Mar 28, 2012)

Subbing too


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

subbing


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see the foal!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

We have a baby girl!!! Bay with a star and one white hind foot, and we think she will gray out because of gray hairs around her eyes. She is a wooly little thing!

Quinoa set off the breeder alert last night around 7:30. I rushed home from dinner with a friend to find her covered in shavings but no other signs of labor, no wax or dripping milk or sweat to speak of. I went home and around 11:15 she set off the alarm again. I walked out to find her still laying down, and she flicked her tail to the side to reveal the white amnion. YAY! I called the owner and my co manager and we set to work spreading straw and getting ready. We only saw one foot at first which worried us but she got up again, moved around, and the second foot appeared. She laid back down again and after about 10 mins of contractions delivered a healthy bay filly. Quinoa was completely exhausted and laid still after the birth for about an hour but since baby was already trying to stand up, Quinoa became interested. After a few encouraging licks from mom, she stood up and passed all the appropriate milestones. 

We are so excited! Even though it's my job, I still stood there and watched in amazement haha. She is a really sweet girl, very independent already!!! More pics to come when we get our routine back to normal.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What no pictures?!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats! can't wait to see pictures


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Woohoo!! Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats. We need lots of pictures.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats! Pictures are necessary!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Yay congrats on your baby girl! 

The pics don't seem to work. :-(


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats!! I can't see the pictures either.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

The name Qismah means destiny or fate in Arabic and I think it's a pretty name. I want to see pictures too!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

We NEED pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Pics? Can't tell us about a beautiful baby, and not show us pictures.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I think we lost the OP. She is probably having to much fun with her new baby girl. I hope to see pictures soon.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am SO SORRY about the lack of updates. A few days after she foaled we got a huge influx of client mares and I've been running around like a crazy woman ever since. You have been very patient. 

The barn owner has decided to name her Querida. She's such a little munchkin, although very skittish still! But with daily haltering and blanketing she's gotten a lot better. We are really happy with how she turned out, and she has some gray hairs around her eyes so we believe she will be a beautiful gray someday! :lol:




And lo, the people demanded babeh pics and they were greatly rewarded! 



Just a few seconds old. She tried to stand up almost right away, it was amazing how fast she got up









Our little girl









Standing!!









Quinoa has become a great mom. She's been watchful but lets us mess with her when we need to. 









Mmmmm!









Their first day of turnout. Quinoa enjoyed the freedom again!









Such a beautiful pair









The next day was a little chilly and misty out, so here's her with her blanket on.









TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

She is a little one, very cute though...Congrats..


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Yay! Pictures!!

She's stunning, congratulations!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

oh my, she is cute. She seems so tiny. Love the pictures.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

That coat of hers is so soft and fuzzy looking, she must be the best to snuggle!


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

She is absolutely so soft! Like a bunny


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

She's super cute!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

She is beautiful!!!!! So fuzzy looking!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yay!! Finally pictures! She is adorable!! Congrats again!! ;-)


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

She's beautiful  Congrats!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is just adorable! Mamma looks like a very kind mare, love her eyes.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I think grey also!! Non grey babies usually have lighter legs whole grey babies are born with more adult like coloration. Congrats!!!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I heard that bays are usually born with lighter legs and browns with darker, but who knows if that's only a myth? Regardless she's one of the cutest things I've ever seen.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

My last post should say "while grey babies...." silly autocorrect.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

What a cutie, congrats!


----------

